# Switches Piko or LGB



## Mike Csr (May 4, 2020)

I am quickly finding out there are a lot of decisions that go into building my railroad empire. In going from pencil and paper to design software I find I need to pick what track I will be using. While I am not laying my own, I narrowed the track down to Piko or LGB (even though I have acquired some USA trains stuff,mostly straight).

Piko and LGB both say they it is easy to combine the two. I think it would be easier to go one or the other for planning purposes. I tried using both the Piko library and LGB library in the software and both seem to do the job. But,what it comes down to with me is the switches. I can get LGB electric switches or manual and convert. With Piko all are manual and need the electric switch machine.

Please give me some feedback on the two options.I know LGB has a double slip and a three way switch that Piko does not have, but I have neither in my plan so far.

thanks,
Mike


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Note that trainli track is the same texture/color as LGB and they offer switches without any point controls (users add their own manual/electric/air). Also they have the R3 (3 foot radius/6 foot diameter ) switch that no one else has.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> Note that trainli track is the same texture/color as LGB and they offer switches without any point controls (users add their own manual/electric/air). Also they have the R3 (3 foot radius/6 foot diameter ) switch that no one else has.



Unless Trainli differs from the other manufactures, R3 represents ~8 foot diameter (4 foot radius). This is the same as the LGB "1600/16000" curves.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If you go to the trainli web site, they do tell you that their R number is radius, and double that for diameter. Axle tried to remove the 'funny' numbers others used with a realistic figure. However we all should know the inches are rounded up metric equivalents such as 1200mm is not quite 4 feet, so the Trainli R3 is just under 3 foot radius.


----------



## Mike Csr (May 4, 2020)

Dan,

I think Trainli is the winner LGB only has two curved switchs(L/R), but Trainli has about 2 dozen. It solves the other problem I was having designing with piko switches posted under "clueless" thread.

Pretty pricey though, I glad my kid is out of college.

I just have to get RRtrack software, it is the only one I could find with Trainli Track Library.

Mike


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

If you decide on Trainli, I have some new turnouts for less than retail price.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually LGB makes 3 different curved switches
R1 4 foot diameter.
R3 8 foot diameter.
R5 12 foot diameter.


Also, trainli specifies that their R # is true radius, be sure to download their track manual for the metric /US measurements. It is LGB that created numbers not relative to the radius and was a psuedo standard. Be careful with US measurements as the switches (curved track) are really metric measurements and rounded off to nearest US measurements.


----------



## Mike Csr (May 4, 2020)

Dan,
Where are you finding the 3 different curved switches from LGB. I don't see a single one on there site. I do see a #R1,#R3 and #R5 but they are regular straight/curve turnouts,,Left and Right.Is that pre Marklin that they made curved turnouts?
Mike


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Terminology problem!!


curved switch means to me that both routes are curved....


I think Dan is saying that the diverging route on LGB is a segment of curved track as opposed to most prototype switches that are straight past the frog. LGB switches still have a straight main route...


Greg


----------

